# Magazines



## suicidecharley74 (Dec 2, 2008)

OK so I know I asked a similar question on the parts of a taurus pt1911 being interchangable with 1911's of other makers, but does that also include magazines? I'm having a hard time finding pt1911 magazines. I went to a gunshow today and they had everything but taurus pt1911 magazines. Sorry about the redunantcy of my question folks.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought I saw that somewhere...here I found it again:



> All parts on the PT 1911 are manufactured by Taurus, including the magazines and the custom-style accessories, and *they are specific Taurus configurations *and not copies of any other brand-name designs. (Of course, all popular Model 1911 accessories, such as beavertail safeties, triggers, hammers, etc., are very similar in appearance.) Even the Heinie sights on the guns are actually fabricated by Taurus, under license and according to Heinie's strict specifications.


Source: http://www.shootingtimes.com/handgun_reviews/pt_080505/index1.html

I'm assuming this means others won't work, but I don't know for sure. I just remembered reading that and thought I'd share. :smt023

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Well, you made me curious and I had to know. :mrgreen: I also found this, which now it seems as though any standard 1911 magazine would work.



> The factory magazines for the Taurus frequently failed to engage the slide stop after the last shot. Other standard 1911 magazines did not cause the same problem and were otherwise just as reliable.


Source: http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Handgun Review of Taurus 1911 & Ruger P345.htm

-Jeff-


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Every 1911 mag I own,,and I have a lot of them work in both my PT1911's


----------



## suicidecharley74 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thank you all very much for your answers. I'll go out and get a couple more magazines and see how they do.

Semper Fi
Jessee


----------

